# 05 GTO key Fob, starting issues



## claremont (May 6, 2011)

Hi,

About 5 months ago my GTO(2005, Stock, Standard) began to have problems with starting. The car will start and then immediately die. I'll have to take the key out of the ignition(if i turn it without removing it does nothing), replace it and then it will start and run just fine without any problems. After a few weeks of this happening occasionally it stopped altogether until a few weeks ago. it is now acting up on a semi regular bases in the matter i described prior.

i was wondering your guys' impression of what i have described. i have done a little reading on the internet and it seems to me, at least, that the problem could be key related. i have tried to find some info on just how exactly the key interacts with the car(especially the curious metal rivet that connects to a ring around the ignition) could it be possible that the battery in my key is weak and effecting the signal that is being sent to the car during ignition? or could it be this ring around the ignition?

i would, naturally have a mechanic look at it, but i live from hand to mouth and am trying to resolve the situation as froogly as possible.

thanks in advance to any help! please!


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

my first guess would be the battery is getting weaker. i am guessing that you do not have a spare to see if it's doing the same thing. the cheapest and easier way is to buy a new battery and follow the instructions on how to reprogram it that are here in the section. if the problem does not go away, at least you'll know that it's not the battery and that it might be key transmitter itself or the receiver on the car that is giving you issues.


----------



## claremont (May 6, 2011)

hi,

thanks for your response. you are correct in your assumption that i have the single key. thank you for the advice. looks like buying a new key fob would be the occam's razor thing to do.

i called a gm service center earlier today and asked if they could order me a replacement key, at which point i was told to contact a pontiac dealer, lol. is there a general consensus here on the best place online for ordering a new key?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

These keys will die. I recall a longevity of about 5 years. Mine is still working and my spare has little use.

The fobs are not designed to change the battery out however there is a step by step instruction on how to do this floating around the archives.

Link to replacement> http://www.keylessride.com/order/qu...ntiac&remoteyear=2005&model=GTO&frid=271D75BC

You will need a VIN so the dealer can cut it. In my area an outfit: Batteries Plus advertises they can cut a key. I have not investigated if they can do it for this car. 


Unless you can operate and replace the battery, your gonna shell out $$.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

claremont said:


> looks like buying a new key fob would be the occam's razor thing to do.


Don't often see that maxim, especially on car sites. I get it but I wonder how many people here do......


----------



## estan303 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello claremont, have you had any luck fixing this issue? My 06 has started doing the same thing with both original keys!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

estan303 said:


> Hello claremont, have you had any luck fixing this issue? My 06 has started doing the same thing with both original keys!


I wouldn't wait for an answer from claremont, he hasn't been active since last May....


----------

